# Clausing Or Leblond?



## eodcoduto (Oct 30, 2016)

I have done my research and I have found two local lathes that fit my needs.  The first is a LeBlond Regal 15"x60 with the short plastic gear levers, the second is a Clausing 5900 series 16"x52.  I do not have model #'s for either yet.  I welcome any recommendations.  The LeBlond is from a business with the chuck and tool post, the Clausing is from a dealer with 2 chucks and a good amount of tooling.  
  I am running a 5hp Rotary Converter for my Bridgeport mill right now and I'm sure that I will have to upgrade with either one of these machines.  Fire away!


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2016)

All other things being equal, the new parts situation is apt to be better with the Clausing.  If you ever need any.  Clausing Corp. still has some support their older Clausing and Atlas machines.  If nothing else, if they don't still stock the part, they will usually send you a copy of the drawing for it.  But if you need a part and they still have it, be prepared to pay current style prices, not what they cost when the machine was new.

I'm not certain what the situation is with LeBlond.


----------



## eodcoduto (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you for the reply on this.  The Clausing sold but there are others in the area.


----------

